# The Unborn



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

While ago, after seeing the commericals for "The Unborn" I started working on a static prop which I call "The Unborn" Still working on him and I am going to build another one, but with a little different look. This one, as you can see, I am moving him in different posses to give me an idea of how I want him to pose.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I commented on the other forum, but I really like this prop and will definitely be stealing uhm I mean borrowing the idea for my haunt


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL. It isn't stealing if I took it from the movies. That means I took it first. LOL


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I saw that in the commercial, for the dvd maybe, and thought that is freaky. It will be a great addition to your haunt I'm sure. I have a great stuff monster that i didnt like the way he came out, maybe I'll chop him up into something like this too. Looking forward to seeing him done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've seen that commercial, too, and it's definitely a creature that gives you one of those "EEWWWW!" moments. Looks like you have a great start on one, DT.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I sure like this look! I haven't seen the commercials, don't watch much tv. It kind of reminds me of Golum.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Let me show you want character I mean for the people that have not seen the commerical. I still have not seen the movie but can't wait for it to come out, which I think it just did.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great, but hospital gowns show alot of butt, and his is way up there in the air. Make sure the cops don't shut you down.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just a quick update. Took a shot with my camera phone. I bought scrubs from ebay, you can see them on the side. Going to put them on next after I build him up more. Man, is this taking some time.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see the finished prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's coming along well, DT. It's a good sized prop, so I expect he will take a bit more time to complete.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you(Everyone and Roxy) LOL 

I am hoping to go a little bit faster since I have another one to do. Except this one should be standing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really neat idea for a prop. I remember seeing that on a commercial and it was disturbing. Looking forward to the end result!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks nice and creepy! can't wait to see the finished prop!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've seen the movie - and that guy is definitely creepy. The prop looks great and I can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This thread is a teaser. I want to see the finished prop now! It is coming along real nice. I also can't wait to see the finished prop, so hurry up DeathTouch and finish it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Here is a quick update. I know, finish it already. I know, I am lazy. Still don't like the back. I still have to work on his legs, feet, colorize his cloths, and add the motor. Making his arm move back and forth.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It's coming along nicely DT. Sometimes you need to walk away from a project so your creative juices can flow again or something like that. :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Joiseygal said:


> It's coming along nicely DT. Sometimes you need to walk away from a project so your creative juices can flow again or something like that. :googly:


Thanks joisegal. That is the best advice. Going to start working on painting the cloth, getting his legs and feet done, and then add the motor. I will come back to the back at the end.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Comparing the two pics (and I realize your prop isn't exactly in the same position), but looks to me that the shoulders should be narrower or the back needs to be wider or more arch to it. Adding more body to the upper back/shoulder blade area may help as well.



















Just my unsolicited $.02 and with the economy the way it is my 2 cents probably has less value than that...lol.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

joker said:


> Comparing the two pics (and I realize your prop isn't exactly in the same position), but looks to me that the shoulders should be narrower or the back needs to be wider or more arch to it. Adding more body to the upper back/shoulder blade area may help as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH, LOL. Just ingore that right now. I shoved a bunch of foam in there to see what it would look like. I never took them out. But thank you very much.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Coming right along. I like the way you did the back, That looks great.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The Watcher said:


> Coming right along. I like the way you did the back, That looks great.


Thank you everyone. For anyone that can't tell, the things in the back are his hip bones. I still need to paper machie and paint the legs and feet. I need to re-position the cloths and then paint them with black paint mixed with glue. I need to re-paint the red on the back, because I don't like it(if I have time) And finally I need to figure a good way to hide the motor to have the hand reach out. Then I get to start all over with the next project.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> Thank you everyone. For anyone that can't tell, the things in the back are his hip bones. I still need to paper machie and paint the legs and feet. I need to re-position the cloths and then paint them with black paint mixed with glue. I need to re-paint the red on the back, because I don't like it(if I have time) And finally I need to figure a good way to hide the motor to have the hand reach out. Then I get to start all over with the next project.


and to think there is only 76 days left until the big night :eeketon:


----------

